# A tomato a day keeps endo at bay??!!



## jo-edin (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1084992/Eating-tomatoes-fights-painful-womb-condition-affecting-2-million-UK-women.html


----------

